# Which 27-32" LCD HDTV's to consider?



## Exocer (Apr 19, 2006)

Hey,
I have absolutely no idea where to begin when it comes to Tv's...
My friend just happened to buy an HP 32" lcd that gets decent reviews online but IMO the picture quality doesn't look like anything special compared to my ****** 20" CRT. He is actually using component video cables and is receiving an HD signal from his cable box (on some channels). The picture looks more "grainy" than what I would've expected from an HDTV...

That being said, I want to steer clear from that TV and possibly go cheaper if possible...

I've considered the following models (and of course I'd buy from the HTS store...not compusa )
http://www.compusa.com/products/product_info.asp?product_code=335821
http://www.compusa.com/products/pro...duct_code=52218601&Pn=N3251W_32_inch_LCD_HDTV
http://www.compusa.com/products/pro...de=317745&Pn=NextVision_N2750w_27_inch_LCD_TV

The Olevia seems to have the best contrast ratio, but my understanding is that its pretty easy for manufacturers to legitimately fudge that spec so...i'll take specs with a grain of salt. Its just hard to beat at $800...

My current cable box is SD but upgrading to an HD box can be done free of charge. I have no other devices that use component, hdmi, or DVI output so I guess i'll hook up the cable box directly to the TV input for video and of course the audio to my receiver...


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

Consider the "Sharp LC-40C32U AQUOS LCD 32" HDTV". I like the Aquos Sharps that I have seen and this one has nice specs from a reputable manufacturer.

http://www.hometheatershack.com/sto..._AQUOS_LCD_32_HDTV_with_Integrated_ATSC_Tuner

Just my quick opinion. YMMV

Bob


----------



## khellandros66 (Jun 7, 2006)

Dude I have N3260W and love it. I got it in the store for less then the online price.

~Bob


----------



## Exocer (Apr 19, 2006)

bob, thanks. A Sharp TV I saw last week looked really good in best buy.
Khellandros, is that a viewsonic TV you're talking about?


----------



## khellandros66 (Jun 7, 2006)

:T 

YEEPPPERS

~Bob


----------



## Exocer (Apr 19, 2006)

As a new owner of an Xbox 360 the fact that I still play games and watch movies in 480i bothers me.

My room is about 10' wide and I usually sit about 4-5' away from the TV, which is located along the longer 13' wall with all of my audio gear. 24" seems like a good place to start for this sitting distance and this room size IMO.

10Wx13L with a 5' viewing distance.

My priorities:
To Connect (Time Warner) HD box via DVI or HDMI
and to Connect Xbox 360 via Component/Vga. I think i'll be happy with component. No reason to go for 1080P at this point.

Maybe connect Ps2 over composite cable through the A/V receiver.

I would like to spend no more than $1000.00, which I don't think is too unrealistic granted what I am looking for.

These are a few I've been looking at, some were suggestions already given to me.

http://accessories.gateway.com/Acce...4/22_PL1_+inch+LCD_381956/1540522R_ProdDetail
http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=dhs&cs=19&sku=320-4335
http://www.sharpusa.com/products/ModelLanding/0,1058,1655,00.html

It seems that I could save some money going with a 24" monitor while getting 1080p capabilities over anything but component going with the gateway. This is getting VERY complicated :coocoo:


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

I compared several smaller displays when helping my dad find one for his bedroom. He wanted a Sony just because of the name, but after spending some time with the settings (and some nudging from me - I consider Westinghouse the Outlaw Audio of video), we clearly preferred the Westinghouse 32w6. The Sony and Samsung models - even with sharpness turned down - seem to have an artificial granularity....a sharp digital edge, that I just couldn't seem to tame when viewing relatively close. Step back several feet and it goes away, but in close viewing, it's noticable. This is the same issue that I see with most plasmas. It could just be the very watered down "HD" feeds at BB though. Anyway, the Westy didn't have this edge, lines were smoother and the image looked more natural. Very satisfied. You'll get an HDMI, VGA, and two component inputs as well as the standard s video and composite. As with all LCDs, blacks won't be as inky as CRT, but on the whole, the color vibrancy is just SOOO much better.

Whichever way you go, from 4-5' back, in widescreen, 32" is great. I would try not to go any smaller.


----------



## Exocer (Apr 19, 2006)

Thanks for the reply Steve.

Since my last post, going any smaller than 32" is no longer on the otions list. I had a chance today to play Gears of War on my parent's 32" LCD and I've decided thats the minimum size to go with. It looks stunning at 720p.

So far I've seen a lot of positive feedback on the Westinghouse displays. At this point it only makes sense to go see the TV's in person to make a general decision. Alright,thanks a lot.


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

Be sure to ask for the remotes to play with the settings, cause 49 times out of 50 they are set up extremely poorly in a BB. On the three different Westy models I've dealt with, color setting 2 is typically the most nuetral. Ideally you'll go into the service menu and alter the RGB settings anyway (though I don't know if that's been revealed for the 32w6 yet). In a lit store like BB, you'll probably wanna boost the backlight and contrast pretty high, otherwise it won't "seem" as vibrant. Saturation on the Westy's benefits from being increased as well, and brightness should come down from the default. This is just off the cuff. 

I sold my Wii and will be getting a 360 too. I heard a hardare revision is coming in February - it should run quieter and cooler, so I'm gonna wait till then. You any good at Halo 2? :cunning:


----------



## Exocer (Apr 19, 2006)

Man, had I known about the hardware revisions I would've waited too! This system runs pretty warm...and is louder than my Behringer Ep1500! That said, I still barely notice it during play.

I totally suck at Halo 2. But I've been practicing so watch out...:bigsmile:

My plan to make it BB or CC to look at TVs this weekend just didn't happen...hopefully next weekend it will.


----------



## Exocer (Apr 19, 2006)

Im definitely toying with the idea of going CRT HDTV.

The Sony 34XBR970 or (960 with SFP tube, obviously used) look like good options for the highest quality IQ. Thing is, i'll need to invest in a new TV stand...The beasts tip the scales at over 150lbs! 

Any opinions? Particularly with an Xbox 360?


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2007)

I'm using the ViewSonic N2750w... I love it... Don't know how much more technical I can get than that :dunno: 

I do wish I had multiple dvi ports, or maybe a dvi switching AVR.. But the TV has been nothing but great for me, I originally bought it to eliminate the clutter of having both a tv and computer monitor in the bedroom... Had it almost a year using it daily for both PC and HT... which makes me wonder, how long will the LCD last? Am I tearing through the life of this thing or what? :sad2: Nvm thats for a different thread...

BRad


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

LG 32LC2D on sale just about everywhere for $1000-1150.


----------

